# My wife orgasms only with Vibrator



## hattyhatty (Dec 7, 2011)

Is this normal? Can't seem to make her orgasm any other way. She uses it whilst we have sex. But fingers or tongue dont work. She also cant make herself cum without it.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

hattyhatty said:


> Is this normal? Can't seem to make her orgasm any other way. She uses it whilst we have sex. But fingers or tongue dont work. She also cant make herself cum without it.


There's a reason they sell so many. Some women can't orgasm at all. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't be upset by it. We often use a vibrator as well. It is very normal once you start using one. It takes a while before your body is desentized once you do start using a vibrator as foreplay. The best part about the vibrator is once I have that first orgasm, I will have multiple orgasms after. We use the rabbit ones and I only use for the rabbit feature. I'm not fond of the rotating feature. My new vibrator has a ribbed shaft, which is pretty cool.

Lately I've been getting bored with the vibrator and going straight for my husband. Nothing can compare to how good my husband feels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I think your wife just posted about an hour ago...maybe take a look at her thread!


----------

